

Netflix OSS Cloud Prize - timf
https://github.com/Netflix/Cloud-Prize/wiki

======
mmastrac
The actual contest is buried in a PDF file: ￼

1\. Best example application mash-up

Code that pulls together all the services, along with tutorial documentation
that explains how it works and how to extend it.

2\. Best new monkey ￼

Autonomous code that helps operate the platform, often clients of Edda's
historical state database.

￼ 3\. Best contribution to code quality

Tests, fixes, improvements to robustness and antifragility, new code testing
tools. Since this may be aggregated across many pull requests for test cases
and bugs, they should be listed and documented in the Submission.

4\. Best new feature

￼ The missing link, the one thing no one thought of doing, that makes a big
difference to a project.

5\. Best contribution to operational tools, availability and manageability

￼ Integration with existing monitoring and alerting tools, and/or completely
new tools and automation that enhances availability.

6\. Best portability enhancement

Portability across languages, operating systems, data stores, between cloud
and datacenter, and across various cloud APIs which increase the applicable
scope of NetflixOSS. Converting fixed interfaces into pluggable patterns.

7\. Best contribution to performance improvements

New performance testing tools, results of performance tests and performance
oriented bugs. Since this may be aggregated across many pull requests, they
should be listed and documented in the Submission.

8\. Best datastore integration ￼

Improved support for SQL and NoSQL databases, client library interfaces and
operational automation.

￼ 9\. Best usability enhancement

Improvements to existing user interfaces, better icons and tutorials, and new
tools that make NetflixOSS easier to use, deploy and diagnose.

10\. Judges choice award

￼ An award given by the Judges to the best Submission that doesn't fit in a
single category, perhaps straddling several or inventing a new category.

